# Help Needed



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a plea for help from anyone familiar with alternative games systems.

ie Flames of War, Hordes, Warmachines, Magic the Gathering, AT-43, Confrontation etc.

Can anyone who plays these games and can confidently inform me of the factions/races included in them let me know?

We're setting up a sister site and need a bit of guidance on these games as we aren't too sure about them.

Lee


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

Well Flames of War (FOW) is a World War 2 system. Currently they have mid and late war ranges out. These cover Germany, Rumania, Hungary, Finland, Italy, Britain and Commonwealth, US, Soviet Union.

I believe there was a French list for a while, with the withdrawn early war stuff. There aren't any Japanese yet either.

I don't actually play FOW, but I know several people who do. My own WW2 wargaming uses a set of rules called 'Blitzkrieg Commander'. This has lists for all armies and is based on Warmaster.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I play FoW. I have heard a lot of good things about Blitzkrieg Commander though.

http://groups.google.com/group/fow-madison


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Yea, i play magic, the gathering, rather new but learining fast


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

M:tG veteran here. Ten years of playing in total.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> M:tG veteran here. Ten years of playing in total.


Aren't you supposed to be making up quizzes or something?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

M:TG veteran here too. 10+ years playing also. I quit two years ago but still understand the divisions. 

There aren't really factions, but more or less colors. You have blue, black, red, green, white, artifact, and multi-color decks. 

Then you have versions. Think of these like 40k's Rogue Trader, 2nd edition, 3rd edition, and 4th edition. There is type 1 - which is all card sets ever made (except teh joke sets) belong too. Then there is 1.5 which is a lot of older sets and current sets, but not all older sets. this is important because the oldest sets have the most powerful cards. When it first came out the designers were making a fun collectible card game. Now M:TG has a competitive element with has tournaments that need balanced cards. Lastly there is type 2. This is the most common type and is the one most tournaments consist of. Type 2 is the last core set (edition) and the last 2 expansion sets.

If you need more, just let me know.


----------

